# Help! It won't fit in the garage!



## fordnutz (Dec 18, 2008)

We are buying an Autosleeper Ravenna which is fitted with a Status 315 aerial. With the aerial fitted the van is about 90 mm too high to fit in our storage garage. Can the Status 315 be easily removed and /or replaced with a low profile aerial which does not protrude above the highest part of the roof bars?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Fordnutz!

Am I right in thinking that, on the 315, the vertical 'spike' can be unscrewed. Looking at a photo, it looks to be something like 100 - 150mm long. 

I believe also that a grub screw is all that holds the 'saucer' onto its mount so that might present a solution.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nutz

I'd sling it away if it were me. (I specified our van without one, even though it came (almost) free.)

The reception is improving a little as they work a bit better with digital signals, but there will still be a lot of places where reception is marginal at best.

Have a look on the Maxview website and see how high the Crankup is when folded down. I would guess at no more than 20cm, but I'm not going on the roof of the van at this time of night - even for a fellow MHF member!! 8O  

It would be close, but you just might make it.

Others will come up with different suggestions no doubt - so a solution is out there somewhere.  

And yes, the little spike does unscrew, but I think it's less than 90mm long.

Hope this helps - a bit.

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I'd sling it away if it were me.


Me too. Probably one of the most useless items fitted to a leisure vehicle. We never did get on with ours as tuggers, as the reception was never good, in any of the vans.

*Fordnutz*, good advice above from Dave. There is a more low profile model that MAY do a better job >>Here<<, but I haven't any experience with it. 
I can't find the crankup version that Dave was referring to, although I have heard good reports about it.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Change it to a Status 530. Low profile and excellent reception.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If the 315 is the round aerial then UncleNorm is right the pinnacle can be unscrewed but according to my User Manual it is only 90mm long. He is also right in saying that the aerial can be removed altogether leaving just the mounting foot in place. If you are going to go this far you will need to disconnect the coaxial cable and there are 2 grub screws (Allen Key required) that hold the aerial to the mounting foot.

My manual mentions pushing the opaque blanking cap into place to cover the central hole but I don't suppose anyone has ever been given one of those?

JohnW


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have the Status 530. The 315 was usually pretty poor unless you happened to be high up and in a very good reception area. The 530 (directional) is very much better. We got a brilliant digital signal up at S****horpe at New Year (I even took a photo of it, I was that impressed :roll: )

If space is that tight, you should probably look at a domestic-type aerial on a pole, or maybe a stand-alone satellite dish on a tripod. Or you could do without, and read, play card games, listen to the radio, walk, cycle, visit the local pub, play DVDs on a laptop, .........

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> We got a brilliant digital signal up at S****horpe at New Year (I even took a photo of it, I was that impressed :roll: )


Hi Gerald,

I'd be really impressed too, if I had the chance to view a photo of the signal. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

:lol: @ Jock

Very droll. 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Picture of a signal.


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

If all else fails move house or build a new garage

Keith :twisted:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Spacerunner, that's an L of a signal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

colonel said:


> Spacerunner, that's an L of a signal :lol: :lol:


Does that mean its analogue and not digital? :?


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

definitely digital.. :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Picture of a signal.


Very good. :lol: I am still looking forward to the image that Gerald captured. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JockandRita said:


> I am still looking forward to the image that Gerald captured. :wink:
> Jock.


I wouldn't Jock. :roll:

His aerial must have been pointed at your bedroom window! 8O 

Looks like I'll have to have another tweak at that avatar for you! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Somebody get us back on topic please. You know what those pesky Mods are like!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

You could try letting all the tyres down,or perhaps less trouble,dig some grooves in the garage floor. :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bikemad99 said:


> You could try letting all the tyres down,or perhaps less trouble,dig some grooves in the garage floor. :roll:


That is not such a daft suggestion.

I know somebody who did just that, and it works a treat.  

His garage floor was not a concrete slab though - I should add. :roll:

Dave


----------

